# Sonido 5,1 en gentoo como?

## dark_sasuke

Yo vengo de distros basadas en APT ... ubuntu, debian ... en debian yo hacia funcionar el sonido 5.1 con pulseaudio pero en gentoo el pulseaudio no me funciona, al dar pulseaudio me da lo siguiente :

```
darky@Darky ~ $ pulseaudio

E: pid.c: Daemon already running.

E: main.c: Ha fallado pa_pid_file_create().

```

 :Sad:  y no tengo ni idea como hacer funcionar el sonido 5.1 =/ .... Alguna idea? ....

----------

## Stolz

No hay que hacer nada especial para tener 5.1 una vez que tienes funcionando la tarjeta de sonido. Tan solo quitar el silencio (unmute) de los 6 canales usando el mezclador de sonido. Consulta la documentación y si sigues con problemas indícanoslo.

Sobre pulseaudio la verdad es que no te puedo ayudar porque no lo uso, pero desde luego que funcione o no no afecta para que funcione el sonido 5.1 de tu tarjeta de sonido con el resto de programas.

----------

## dark_sasuke

Si, eso me han dicho, pero he instalado el alsamixer como de costumbre y tengo habilitados todos los canales seleccionados y con volumen el mezclador, ademas en la opcion que dice canales tengo puesta 6 ....

El sonido estereo funciona perfectamente :/ .... weno yo es que no he logrado hacerlo con alsa y por eso he probado con el pulseaudio ...

Para hacer funcionar el alsa he hecho lo del manual, alsaconf y eso ...

----------

## dark_sasuke

Weno en el mezclador de alsamixer activando surround y activando duplicate, funcionan los traseros y los delanteros, pero no funciona ni el subwoofer ni el el otro  :Sad: 

----------

## Stolz

¿que fuente de sonido estas intentando reproducir?  Es decir, ¿que tipo de fichero y en qué formato?. Puedes averiguarlos con media-video/mediainfo

----------

## dark_sasuke

Una cancion en MP3 xDD ... con pulseaudio me funcionaban los 6 canales pero ahora ni idea :/

Format                           : MPEG Audio

File size                        : 4.89 MiB

Duration                         : 5mn 20s

Overall bit rate                 : 128 Kbps

Album                            : Desde Mi Habitacion

Track name                       : 03 - Nase - La Felicidad Me La Das Tu (Con Hablo Quien Pudo)(Base Libre)

Performer                        : Nase (Con Hablo quien pudo y Leyre)/Nase

Accompaniment                    : Nase

Genre                            : Rap

Recorded date                    : 2009

Comment                          : Comentario

Audio

Format                           : MPEG Audio

Format version                   : Version 1

Format profile                   : Layer 3

Mode                             : Joint stereo

Mode extension                   : MS Stereo

Duration                         : 5mn 20s

Bit rate mode                    : Constant

Bit rate                         : 128 Kbps

Channel(s)                       : 2 channels

Sampling rate                    : 44.1 KHz

Stream size                      : 4.88 MiB (100%)

Es un MP3 y logicamente tiene dos canales xDD .... pero con pulseaudio como digo salia por los 6 canales  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Stolz

Tú mismo te has contestado. Dos canales = dos altavoces. Seguramente tengas el sonido envolvente funcionando. Como ya he dicho no conozco pulseaudio por lo que no te puedo ayudar en su configuración pero si quieres escuchar fuentes stereo para que suenen por los 6 altavoces independientemente de cuantos canales tengan y de qué reproductor uses puedes crear redireciones de dispositivos PCM de alsa.

Consulta

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-365600-highlight-asoundrc.html

http://alsa.opensrc.org/.asoundrc

----------

## dark_sasuke

Weno Stolz gracias, una ultima pregunta ... en que reproductores sabes que puedo configurar para que suene mi redireccion? es que en el Mplayer no veo como :/

Gracias x la ayuda!!!

EDITO:

Me a pasado algo bastante interesante, abrí el audacious2 para probar si podía ahí configurar la redireccion que había hecho con el asound ... y he visto la opcion del pulseaudio asi que me ha dado por probarla y he visto que han sonado 5 canales (falta uno trasero XD) ... pero suena todo el subwoofer y demas, yo creo que el asound afecta al pulseaudio porque ahora si ha funcionado

He usado el asound que tu has puesto en el post que me linkeaste ...

----------

